# Best'Presso



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

If you want the best of best in Ulaanbaatar, this is the place where you can get espresso and drip coffees. No worries: professional baristi !!

Plus we roast our own beans










Tel: 7011-1771

Seoul st. Ulaanbaatar

More...


----------

